# Nuther Fly Box Give-away!(updated drawing date)



## Paymaster (Mar 3, 2010)

Gonna do another Fly Box give-away. I will draw the winner from all that reply to this thread. Drawing will be March 28th at 12 noon(or as soon after I get home that day). As before ,the winner decides what they get,Trout,Salt,Bream,etc. One and a half dozen flies and fly box. So let the replies begin and good luck.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 3, 2010)

Make it Bream for me!!


----------



## WinMag.300 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Make it...*

some of those awesome stealth bombers and rlds etc...for me throw in a couple clousers as well!


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 3, 2010)

Put me in please.  Thanks.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 3, 2010)

Id love to be entered, thanks


----------



## beretta (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in please.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2010)

I never win nothing but what the heck, I love to fish!!


----------



## kirby999 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll take whatever , as I like seeing other's ties ; but with that said , I'm mostly a  "Gillchaser" thanks , kirby


----------



## zigzag (Mar 3, 2010)

Bream for me


----------



## Shad30 (Mar 3, 2010)

Same here!


----------



## NGaHunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Put me in...Thanks for to chance


----------



## bouymarker (Mar 3, 2010)

ive never won anything before


----------



## jwea89 (Mar 3, 2010)

im in


----------



## ltmedic (Mar 3, 2010)

Put me in please. It is awesome that your doing this. Make mine trout!!


----------



## stasher1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in, please. Bream, trout, bass(?), I'm not picky.


----------



## gtparts (Mar 3, 2010)

Bream here, sir. And thanks in advance!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 3, 2010)

*Mr. Paymaster*

Please add me to your list.
Bream or trout would be great!
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## UAflyfisher (Mar 3, 2010)

Add me in, I believe I would request trout as well.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd give it a go with some Trout flies!   Thanks!


----------



## bcrconst (Mar 3, 2010)

love one for bream


----------



## alphachief (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in...Bream for me!


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in -- bream!


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Please add me to the list....thanks!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice of you. Some of those streamers you made for me for pier fishing would be awesome!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 3, 2010)

I would love a chance ...

please put my name in the hat ...for the generous offer ....


----------



## cch0830 (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in! Thank you!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 3, 2010)

Awful nice of you!

I'll take a shot. Can't beat it for the price!


----------



## savreds (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice offer!!! 
Salt for me


----------



## Georgia Outdoorsman (Mar 3, 2010)

*Entry*

Please put me in the entry too Paymaster. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 3, 2010)

Heck, put me down for some bream and bass fly's


----------



## fireman401 (Mar 3, 2010)

Worth a shot, considering my luck has totally gone the wrong way as of late!  

Bream please!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll give it a try-trout.


----------



## radams1228 (Mar 3, 2010)

Bet it all!!  I'm IN!!!


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Mar 3, 2010)

Throw my name in too please sir,thanks!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 3, 2010)

Trout Here, Thank you


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Throw my hat in the ring Paymaster!  Thanks for such a wonderful gesture!


----------



## Georgia Tech Redneck (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## bocephus1 (Mar 3, 2010)

add my name please


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Even though there's a lot, put me in!
I love me some bluegill on the 3wt


----------



## waregle1 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Thanks much*

Add my name to the list for some bass & bream flies...thanks much


Kim Youngblood
(aka waregle1)


----------



## GARYRANGER521 (Mar 3, 2010)

I`ll give it a try...........Bass will be fine.        Gary


----------



## RBaldree (Mar 3, 2010)

*Name in the Pot*

Please place mine there... very cool!

Robert


----------



## thar31321 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mighty nice of you......I'll try for the salt


----------



## Derek Edge (Mar 3, 2010)

sign me up!


----------



## bearpugh (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm in, thanks


----------



## karlfishing (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill play, thanks


----------



## duckbill (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in!  I'd love a BREAM box.


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2010)

I feel guilty even asking.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 3, 2010)

I would love some good bream flies!
Thanks paymaster!
Mike


----------



## golffreak (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks..count me in.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> I feel guilty even asking.



No need in feeling guilty. You and all above are down for a chance. 
Cut off is the day of the drawing.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mighty generous, David.  Please put me in for trout and bream.  Thanks.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 3, 2010)

Please add me also.


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 3, 2010)

Enter me in the drawing- Trout


----------



## Jim Lee (Mar 3, 2010)

I`ll take anything. If it`s free it`s me!


----------



## CB86 (Mar 3, 2010)

Im in...


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Mar 3, 2010)

*In*

Throw my hat into the ring also...


----------



## Otis (Mar 3, 2010)

Put me down for some bream.


----------



## bigkga69 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in....my ultimate flybox would be a saltwater/freshwater combo....!!!


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in...  bream or trout-either one works fine!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Mar 3, 2010)

*Please put me in sir !*


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Mar 3, 2010)

Please count me in kind sir


----------



## easton33 (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in please, Sir.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2010)

A box of Paymaster trout flies would be the absolute bomb! Put me in coach!


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Mar 3, 2010)

Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 3, 2010)

*Fly give away*

I would like a chance at it also - Bass for me


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 3, 2010)

thank you for the chance sir !!!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome offer,

Salt water for me (If I win I will take you to PC and try them out)


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in! Panfish, esp. Bream


----------



## ecs (Mar 3, 2010)

Please count me in


----------



## boggs (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd love some more bass flies


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2010)

Put my name in for a warm water box!


----------



## rockwalker (Mar 3, 2010)

add me to the list please. Bream for me as well.


----------



## Whipplejack (Mar 3, 2010)

*I'm in*

Count me in please Sir.  Trout for me


----------



## justinkm (Mar 3, 2010)

*reply*

count me in. a salt box


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 3, 2010)

Another vote for a bream box


----------



## DocCuller (Mar 3, 2010)

Put me in!  Trout are what I fish for.


----------



## greasemnky20 (Mar 3, 2010)

Please count me in, thanks for the chance sir!!


----------



## Matzrig (Mar 3, 2010)

nice thing to do!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice offer, count me in also. 
Would love a reason to learn and teach my son a new way to fish.

Thanks,


----------



## FordHunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Im in, Thanks


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 3, 2010)

Lay it on me PM... you know I love trout flies!!

You sir are first class!!


----------



## TheMechanic747 (Mar 3, 2010)

In for Bream, please.


----------



## ccookou812 (Mar 3, 2010)

Definitely in for flies maybe a mix of bream and bass


----------



## Potlicker60 (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in please...Thank you.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Mar 3, 2010)

*I'm in*

Count me in for either one!!  I'm not picky.


----------



## Danny1991 (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in! I'm new to fly fishin/tyin so either a bream or bass pack would be great


----------



## SilverbulletJR (Mar 3, 2010)

*Entry*

Here's my entry. Good luck to all.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 3, 2010)

Please add me to the draw - thanks for the chance!


----------



## steve campbell (Mar 3, 2010)

*Giveaway*

Bream for me


----------



## kfoskey (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in. I want a trout box.


----------



## LongGunner97 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll play...bream would work for me


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 3, 2010)

you are the man. pass the salt please. need a new triple tail teaser!


----------



## jh1231 (Mar 4, 2010)

put me in! i love free stuff


----------



## TBurnham (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, new to fly tossin but Ill toss myname in as well. Bream for me as well.


----------



## Sam H (Mar 4, 2010)

THANKS!!!!....I'm in...gimme those bream


----------



## Rockett (Mar 4, 2010)

Bream for me too.  I'm like the rest I never win anything though but always try.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will give it a shot.  Would like a bream box.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Mar 4, 2010)

im in...


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> if i didnt sign up yet for this one....put me in pal!



You got it.

Y'all keep em comin.


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 4, 2010)

Count me in a trout or bream would be fine. And thank you for being generous with your talent someone will be very lucky.


----------



## Bigtimber (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Sir for the chance in the drawing...bream for me.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 4, 2010)

count me in, bream please


----------



## jfinch (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm in Bream for me too.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Tonyf6188 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm in as well. Cannot have too many trout flies!


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks for the chance pm and you can make mine for bream


----------



## Canebrake (Mar 4, 2010)

Count me in!

Thanks Paymaster!


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 4, 2010)

*Reply*

I has replied!


(whut did I replied to?)


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 4, 2010)

mudcreek said:


> I has replied!
> 
> 
> (whut did I replied to?)



Well I hope you want to win a flybox!


----------



## gdog25 (Mar 4, 2010)

A very generous offer!

Please put my name in the hat, I'm a bream kind of guy.


----------



## papahaas (Mar 4, 2010)

Id love to be in. Thank you  Trout would work for me.


----------



## Brine (Mar 4, 2010)

In! 

Thanks!


----------



## XD_Dawg (Mar 4, 2010)

Put me on the list. Trout please.

Thanks.


----------



## wulf (Mar 4, 2010)

Please include me


----------



## K80 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd love a mix box to put on display but the bream is the only thing that would get used.


----------



## shea900 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Thank you very much.......*

Bass and Bream assortment if I am so lucky!


----------



## NwRedFisher (Mar 5, 2010)

Sign me up please.


----------



## badkarma (Mar 5, 2010)

I am in.  This is awesome!


----------



## Lightninrod (Mar 5, 2010)

Please put my name in.  If I win, the box will go to cobra97, my best friend who also is a fly fisherman.

Dan


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 5, 2010)

Sign me up please!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 5, 2010)

All are added,keep'm coming.


----------



## huntfish (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll play.....


----------



## Wood Smoke (Mar 5, 2010)

*Fly box*

Thanks for being so generous, and add me in the pool for   bream!


----------



## muzzydoug (Mar 5, 2010)

*flybox giveaway*

please put my name in for the chance to win.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 5, 2010)

sign me up for the trout kit please


----------



## telsonman (Mar 6, 2010)

add me in please


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 6, 2010)

Still addin names!


----------



## shdybrady19 (Mar 6, 2010)

add me please


----------



## Farm (Mar 6, 2010)

Definately Trout for me!!


----------



## gobbler10ga (Mar 6, 2010)

add me please


----------



## silentsteps (Mar 7, 2010)

how bout big mouth bass


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 7, 2010)

Please add my name to the list! Thank you Sir!


----------



## gobbler getter (Mar 7, 2010)

put me in for a trout box and thankyou


----------



## turkey foot (Mar 8, 2010)

Bream for me please.


----------



## Underwatercolors (Mar 8, 2010)

*Nuther Fly Box Give-away!*

Please add my name to the drawing - Thanks!


----------



## serving1Lord (Mar 8, 2010)

Please add me in. 

I have buzzard luck; can't kill nothin', won't nothin' die.   

salty for me.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 8, 2010)

Still adding names!


----------



## savannahkelly (Mar 8, 2010)

Please enter my name as well!!  Would love to use the salt flies down here on the coast!!


----------



## oldenred (Mar 8, 2010)

put me in to please for some saltwater


----------



## twoeyed (Mar 9, 2010)

Enter me in the drawing- Trout 
Thanks paymaster


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy (Mar 9, 2010)

I need some Salt Water flies.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Mar 9, 2010)

im in


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 9, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> did i win



No ya silly boy! Glad you asked though. I am gonna move the date closer by one week. I am gonna be out of town on Easter Sunday and all the following week. So the drawing will be March 28th.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in for a trout box!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Please add me for a trout. Thanks, this is a cool thing you are doing


----------



## bushidobam (Mar 10, 2010)

Mighty nice of you.  Trout it is.


----------



## tcbravesman (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes sir, sign me up!


----------



## seeker (Mar 12, 2010)

Please enter my name.  Nice gesture.


----------



## joes37 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Fly Box*

Im in also Trout.   Thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2010)

Plenty of time left to get on board.


----------



## rospaw (Mar 12, 2010)

Salt for me.......


----------



## Bram (Mar 14, 2010)

Sign me up David..thanks 

Gerry


----------



## Brad Singley (Mar 14, 2010)

Throw my name in the hat also, please.  Bream.  Thank you for doing this!  Brad


----------



## genegillis5 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Fly box give-away*

Please put me in the pot. Bream first choice for me , thanks


----------



## F1Rocket (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for letting me in.....trout.


----------



## rcdreamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Enter my name in the hat please.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## str8_shooter (Mar 14, 2010)

*can i get in plz sir*

im a trout man,,,,,pretty cool wat u doin


----------



## CORNFED500 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow i want in great kindness


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 15, 2010)

Still time to get in!


----------



## The Native Way (Mar 15, 2010)

Please Put Me In on a bream!!!!!!!!


----------



## lugnutz (Mar 15, 2010)

Count me in, I  like to catch the panfish on the fly rod.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Mar 15, 2010)

How did I miss this??? Please put me in! Some great folks here on Woody's!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2010)

Throw my name in the hat too for Bream please. Thanks!


----------



## scoggins (Mar 15, 2010)

bream for me!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 15, 2010)

Ya'll are added too.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 17, 2010)

If entry is still open i'd like to be put in for a bream and bass box.

Im sure whoever gets it will have a fine piece of work.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 17, 2010)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> If entry is still open i'd like to be put in for a bream and bass box.
> 
> Im sure whoever gets it will have a fine piece of work.



You are in the drawing with all the above.Still over a week to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2010)

Dang...I thought I had entered this. Just scrolled through kind of fast, didn't see my avatar.I may have missed it though, but if not please add me, and if so just disregard the double entry....or let it stay

I'd love to win this....Bream/Crappie!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2010)

No problem.Everyone that replies get one shot ,cept for me of course..


----------



## hamhock (Mar 21, 2010)

put me in the pot two please trout.thanks hamhock


----------



## death-from-above (Mar 21, 2010)

Count me in...  Bass and bream , please.


----------



## BIG BUCKS R US (Mar 21, 2010)

Count me in also.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 21, 2010)

One week left! All above are added.


----------



## Golden BB (Mar 22, 2010)

Count me in !!


----------



## cotton top (Mar 23, 2010)

Count me in-- Bream or anything else


----------



## icfmike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would love a chance


----------



## guyman5 (Mar 23, 2010)

put me in please


----------



## JHannah92 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd like a shot at it myself.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 24, 2010)

Y'all are added as well.


----------



## mickbear (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm in,please sir.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2010)

mickbear said:


> i'm in,please sir.



Name is added.

Less than 3 days left!


----------



## donblfihu (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd like to try


----------



## willymitchell42 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd like to have trout flys.

Thanks!
Mitch


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 26, 2010)

Less than 2 days left. Get on board.

All above are in the drawing.


----------



## depthsoftheC (Mar 26, 2010)

Put me in please


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 27, 2010)

Cut off is noon tomorrow.Any post after that will not be included. I however will not be home to draw until sometime after that. I will post the winner after I get home from Church.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 28, 2010)

OK and the winner is.................................




waregle1 

Congrats!


----------



## NGaHunter (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats Waregle1...and thanks again Paymaster for the chance


----------



## blues brother (Mar 29, 2010)

Paymaster,
Thanks for doing this...really nice of you.
Waregle1 is one lucky dude.


----------



## PaulD (Mar 29, 2010)

Great prize! Paymaster does a wonderful job and he'll really take care of you! Thanks again for offering such a generous gift to all!


----------



## Lightninrod (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the chance Paymaster.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for the chance PAymaster.


Way to go Waregle1! Congrats


----------



## Hawk9807 (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats Waregle1.

Thanks for the opportunity Paymaster.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

CONGRATS WAREAGLE!!

I coulda swore I got in on this but can't find my post... oh well next time.


----------



## str8_shooter (Apr 1, 2010)

thnx for the chance and congrats wareagle


----------

